# My first Emp Fountain Pen



## kschilling (Nov 29, 2007)

Here is my first Emperor Fountain Pen.  It didn't last one show.  I'm off to make another.........


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 29, 2007)

Very good work. I can see why it didn't last.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice combination, Amboyna? Afzelia? or other?

Great looking pen!!


----------



## kschilling (Nov 29, 2007)

Amboyna.... I'm working a Majestic with Manzanita Root now...... lots of voids...... interesting.......  Thanks for the kind words....


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 29, 2007)

Great looking pen.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 29, 2007)

Those red-oranges go nicely with gold. Good looking pen.


----------



## R2 (Nov 30, 2007)

That is a beautiful pen!![8D]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 30, 2007)

Beautiful. Mind saying what you sold it for?


----------



## RONB (Nov 30, 2007)

Beautiful pen. Is that a stock nib??


----------



## kschilling (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes Sir..... $225 (asking price).  The customer (female) didn't even blink an eye at the price.  As many have stated, 90% of my customers are women.  The other 10% (men) are there because they're serious and enjoy the woodwork or are simply holding the "bags" for their wives/girlfriends.

The couple right behind this customer purchased the below Gentlemen's Fountain Pen (Siberian Elm with Inlaid Torquiose) and an Exective Rollerball (Amboyna Burl and Torquise).  $250 (combined asking price).  Not a blink.......  It was a very good day.  I've got another show this weekend and have to Majestics and another Emperor ready to go!


----------



## txbatons (Nov 30, 2007)

Those are super nice. Congrats and great work!


----------



## johncrane (Dec 10, 2007)

Very nice work Ken also congrats with your sale.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 10, 2007)

Excellent work Kenneth, good money for high quality pens, the way it should be![]


----------



## gwilki (Dec 11, 2007)

Beautiful work, Kenneth. The turquoise really sets it off.


----------



## Ozzy (Dec 13, 2007)

Great work, Ken.


----------



## rherrell (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice job Kenneth!


----------



## fernhills (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice pens and a great sales day Carl


----------

